# New .22-250AI build



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I had an old Ruger 77 tang safety .22-250 that had seen many days shooting prairie dogs, rockchucks, and more than a few coyotes. But after nearly 2200 rnds, the Douglas tube was wore out. I needed a coyote gun between my .223AI and my .243AI so using the Old Ruger action for this made alot of sense.

Ruger M77

Shilen 24" 1-14" CM match tube.

Boyd's Classic laminate stock

Leupold VXIII 4.5-14x

Action, barrel, and bottom metel were covered in a good dose of Combat Gray Duracoat


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed, well done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice rig !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet looking rig. Have you sighted it in yet and how does it shoot?


----------



## birddog (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice rifle. You are inspiring me to do something with the old Mauser action my father in law gave me years ago that is just taking space in my closet!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Just getting started with barrel break in. Going tomorrow with this one and the wife's new Howa 1500 .223. Yea...........2 guns to break in barrels on!! And I just finished break in on my Remmy .22-250. I need another new gun!! Lol

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purdy.

:hunter:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice looking rifle. I do like the Ruger bolt actions. That stock looks really sweet, I'll have to go looking around to see what Boyd has and maybe add to my rifle.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

What bullet and how fast?


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Sweet gun


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice boom stick. That oughta knock 'em down.


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

looks like a nice gun! id love to have it in the safe


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm hoping it'll shoot 55gr NBT's, but I'm not sure. the 1-14" twist is a bit slow for 55gr boattails. I could go 52gr Speer HP's and not be unhappy, I've put alot of fur on the ground with them. It should push 55's in the 3800fps area, but ya never know till ya get it all sorted out over the chronograph. Prolly be springtime before I get to set up the chrono and really find out.

Took it out this weekend to break in the barrel, it was too cold at the range to stay till it was done. But I got 6rnds through it before we called it quits and headed for warmer quarters.


----------

